# A simple stick



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Got a chance to spend some time in the mini shop this weekend, managed to finish up 3 sticks. This stick a real simple thorn with a thistle topper, yet , I think it's my favourite, don't know why, it just seems to have lots of character. I'll post the pics of the other two later, they still need waxed.


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

here are the other two, beer handle topper on an oak sapling and an antler thumb stick with blackwood tips


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice work indeed! :thumbsu:

By the by, did U work in a tavern or for a distributor?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that thumb stick looks good well polished .take it its anler but whats the capping?

nice job.

I reconise the beer brand lol


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

cobalt said:


> that thumb stick looks good well polished .take it its anler but whats the capping?
> 
> nice job.
> 
> I reconise the beer brand lol


The tips on the thumb stick are African blackwood on elk antler


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Very nice work indeed! :thumbsu:
> 
> By the by, did U work in a tavern or for a distributor?


unfortunately neither, I happen to run into a collector that gave me a great price on 15 different handles.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Very nicely done. The sticks look really good.


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ron T said:


> Very nicely done. The sticks look really good.


thanks, gonna give wood handles a try, see how that works out


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

That thistle looks perfect; as though it was turned on a lathe.


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

LilysDad said:


> That thistle looks perfect; as though it was turned on a lathe.


The thistle topper was turned on my mini lathe


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Lovely work mate, I am a big fan of thumb sticks. N.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

All three are nice. The thistle is my favorite though.

Rodney


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rodney said:


> All three are nice. The thistle is my favorite though.
> 
> Rodney


mine to Rodney, sometimes clean and simple can have a certain appeal, that and I'm Scottish born, then transplanted to Canada. lol


----------

